

Transit-js Caching - sgrove
http://swannodette.github.io/2015/02/19/transit-js-caching/

======
sgrove
This opens up some incredibly interesting capabilities - some features that we
struggled to provide to users because of the inefficiencies of serializing
persistent data structures suddenly go away. This is very high on my list of
things to play around with!

